# need a trevally spots on gold coast plz



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

where is a good spot to catch my first trevally in the gold coast, tips and best lure to use plz?


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I got this one on Tuesday arvo after work at about 5.30. It was at Hope island.










Had a few other strikes.

I was fishing a Stiffy Popper. Technique was a long cast into the middle of the river and a quickish retrieve with constant jabs of the rod to make it blop. I found most of my strikes came on the faster retrieve with no pauses.

Look for areas that concentrate bait. Where there is bait there are predators. Bridges, rock walls, rock bars etc etc etc.

Love to hear about other opinions on these great fighters.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks mate


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Gday Rama,any of the canals down around Runaway Bay and Hope Island target the entrances where the canals branch off,also around the trawlers and marina down the spit on the incoming tide early morn or late arvy just look for the baitfish skipping across the surface.Up the Nerang river i fish from TSS up to the council chambers,i fish the channels rather then the jetties(but i know guys who get plenty of trevally fishing for bream around the jetties in this area,using soft plastics)also any of the entrances to canals running off the main river on the incoming tide.
As for lures i like them around 70 to 90mm that dive to aound 1.2 to 2m,that can be trolled or cranked fast.
Lauri rapala anniversary
river2sea suspen minnow
manns stretch +5 (2 for $15 at nerang go boating & fishing at the moment)
strike pro galaxia minnow
Also another spot i've seen some big trevs is around the casino and convetion centre chasing bait on the run in.


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

gday clarkey i am 12 years old and a keen fisherman, i live in nerang an if you are ever looking for somebody to go fishing with you,im keen as.... maybe you can show me how to catch my first trevally


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

rama said:


> gday clarkey i am 12 years old and a keen fisherman, i live in nerang an if you are ever looking for somebody to go fishing with you,im keen as.... maybe you can show me how to catch my first trevally


Wish I started that early...if I did I might actually know enough by now to catch a few lol. Good stuff Rama, I'm sure your first Trevally isn't too far away!


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Geez a 12 try old in a 12 ft canoe... You must be keeping safe from bull sharks or a bloody big 12 yr old lugging that into the water     
Good to see you taking up fishing at an early age you might even get a chance to be a full time tournament fisho by the time you have your car license.


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

yer


----------



## lovefishing (Mar 1, 2010)

trevally are everywhere at the moment on the goldy
how can you not find them.
i'm getting 5+ a session in the nerang river.
send us a PM if you want some details.


----------



## rama (Mar 23, 2010)

thank mate


----------

